# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Помогите определить год

## Виталик

В моей коллекции форменных фуражек есть одна очень интересная фуражка ВВС. На тулье кокарда которая носилась очень короткое время. Подскажите кто знает годы ношения такой кокарды.

----------


## Nazar

а почему на околыше общевойсковая кокарда?

----------


## Виталик

> а почему на околыше общевойсковая кокарда?


Посмотрите внимательнее. Это не общевойсковая :)

----------

